

Google+: The Silent 40 Million? - bhartzer
http://www.standingdog.com/blog/google-plu-the-silent-40-million/

======
pitchups
Yet another blog post that wonders why the author's Google+ stream is so
barren. Not sure why this is not obvious to most of these authors - If you do
not want your Google+ stream to look like a ghost town, you have to
follow/circle active Google+ users who post regularly and publicly. Here are a
few to get started : Tom Anderson, Robert Scoble, Mike Elgan, Bill Gross, Trey
Ratcliff. Then find more interesting people to follow by seeing who these
people follow, reading the comments in their posts, etc. You are never going
to complain about not seeing content in your stream after that..and a lot of
it will be interesting as well.

